# Mini channel guide unable to show "Favorites"



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I've seen the following behavior on a Mini connected to a BOLT as its host DVR, after the Mini's software had been updated to 20.5.4, and at least one other user is reporting similar behavior:

*Symptoms:* When viewing the channel guide on a Mini, using the (A) button to change the Guide Options to display a different channel list does NOT result in the guide refreshing and using the selected channel list.​
So far, the issue appears to be associated strictly with Minis updated to 20.5.4, when connected to a BOLT as their host DVR.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Symptoms seen:



solutionsetc said:


> S/W Version: 20.5.4.RC6-01-6-A93
> Host DVR: Bolt


Guide still working as expected:



krkaufman said:


> S/W Version: 20.5.2a-01-6-A93
> Host DVR: Roamio Pro


-----
edit: p.s. Updated to correct for slack testing.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Guide on Mini working as expected: 20.4.2a on Mini & basic Roamio.

They fixed it.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Some more info on this after a bit more testing...

The Mini's guide is constrained by the settings on the Bolt. If the Bolt is set to 'all channels', I can successfully set the Mini's guide to all, my channels, or favorites. If the Bolt is set to 'my channels', I can successfully set the Mini's guide to 'my channels', or 'favorites', but not 'all'. If the Bolt is set to favorites, any setting on the Mini's guide shows only favorites.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

I am getting a bit of confusion from TiVo on this and would ask you to please make the following test with your Mini before I escalate this with TiVo.

1.) Please set the channel guide on your host TiVo (Bolt or Roamio) to show only 'favorites'.

2.) Go to your Mini and see what channels are currently displayed in the Guide.

3.) Go to options and set the channel setting to each of the three options (all, my channels, favorites) and see if the shown channels is any different with these settings.

4.) Please post your results here, along with your host TiVo model, and the software version running on both your host, and the Mini.

Thanks... really appreciate this info, and I'll make sure it gets to TiVo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

solutionsetc said:


> I am getting a bit of confusion from TiVo on this and would ask you to please make the following test with your Mini before I escalate this with TiVo.
> 
> 1.) Please set the channel guide on your host TiVo (Bolt or Roamio) to show only 'favorites'.
> 
> ...


This is really weird. Please ignore any earlier post where I said this works.
basic Roamio 20.5.2a-USA-6-846
Mini v1 20.5.2a-01-6-A92
The host guide is priority with the Mini able to go up/down to what is used by the host. Such as:
Host on Favorites: Mini displays Favorites ONLY.
Host on My Channels: Mini displays Favorites OR My Channels.
You get the idea. In all cases the A option does affect the channel selection when not in the guide.

Good Luck.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> This is really weird.


I'll throw another monkey wrench into the works. If your host is set to 'favorites', and the Mini is now only capable of showing your favorites in the guide grid (even though set to display 'my channels'). If you apply a filter (movies, sports. etc.), the filtered result displays entries from 'my channels'.

So the Mini does indeed have access to 'My Channels' guide data even though the host is set to favorites, it just isn't being displayed in the guide grid.

Sounds like a bug to me.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Confirmed that my earlier testing was flawed. The problem *does* exist w/ my 20.5.2a Mini connected to a Roamio (Pro and basic).

At this point, I'm leaving my Roamios set to "All" channels in the Grid Guide, since we're mostly using Minis to access our content.

Yes, this is a bug.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Good Luck.


You weren't kidding! It took half a dozen emails and two phone calls to finally reach a supervisor that understood this was unexpected behavior, and would forward the issue to engineering.

Looks like we will be getting another software update early next month, and this fix may or not be in it, but at least they are aware of it now.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

solutionsetc said:


> You weren't kidding! It took half a dozen emails and two phone calls to finally reach a supervisor that understood this was unexpected behavior, and would forward the issue to engineering.
> 
> Looks like we will be getting another software update early next month, and this fix may or not be in it, but at least they are aware of it now.


Way to go. Seems like you're all about solutions!! Well, and maybe some other things, too.

Thanks for getting/staying on this!


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

> Host on Favorites: Mini displays Favorites ONLY.
> Host on My Channels: Mini displays Favorites OR My Channels.


Sorry if I missed this, but regarding this issue that was uncovered back in October... does anyone know if Tivo has acknowledged this as a known bug, or if it just works this way by design?

To summarize, I have a Roamio Basic and a Mini both on 20.5.6RC21. If the Roamio guide is set to show Favorites, then the Mini will only show Favorites regardless of the guide options. The only way to get the Mini to show My Channels or All Channels is to set the Roamio to show the same.

Thanks.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

The supervisor I finally got to clearly understood that this was unexpected behavior. But with that said, it still hasn't been fixed. Same old TiVo I guess.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ok, thanks for the update. Hopefully it will get addressed at some point, we will see.


----------



## ARM07470 (May 9, 2016)

I just came across this issue today with my Mini unable to show more channels that what's been selected in my Roamio Plus' guide. I assume others on this thread are still having the same issue. Has anyone heard of an ETA for a fix from TiVo?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ARM07470 said:


> I just came across this issue today with my Mini unable to show more channels that what's been selected in my Roamio Plus' guide. I assume others on this thread are still having the same issue. Has anyone heard of an ETA for a fix from TiVo?


There is no fix. The display of the guide is controlled by the host. The channels you receive with the channel up/down is controlled by the Mini.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> There is no fix. The display of the guide is controlled by the host. The channels you receive with the channel up/down is controlled by the Mini.


This is incorrect. I spoke with a TiVo super last November who confirmed this is indeed a bug. In fact, if you employ a filter (such as movies), you will see the guide channels you have set to display on the Mini, regardless of the setting of the host.

As for why it is taking so long to get fixed is anyone's guess, but it is kinda par for the course based on my years with TiVo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

solutionsetc said:


> As for why it is taking so long to get fixed is anyone's guess, but it is kinda par for the course based on my years with TiVo.


No argument there. Someday.


----------



## oryan_dunn (Dec 2, 2016)

I just came across this bug. I've got a Bolt as the host, and the Mini's guide is limited by what's selected in the Bolt. If the Bolt is on Favorites, the Mini can only show Favorites. This thread is a year and a half old. Kinda crazy the bugs been around for this long...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yuuuup.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

And it keeps on ticking, per a fresh post to TiVo's Help Forums...

Mini not displaying correct guide. | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums

Anybody that's involved in the Hydra beta test might want to test for this bug and submit it as an issue if confirmed.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> And it keeps on ticking, per a fresh post to TiVo's Help Forums...
> Mini not displaying correct guide. | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums
> Anybody that's involved in the Hydra beta test might want to test for this bug and submit it as an issue if confirmed.


I've only had a Mini for about three years and the Mini behavior is the same. It can always display less that its host but never more. The channel up/down has always operated the same way also. It's the main reason I have two Roamio units so my sister and her husband can have their own guides and channels when they visit.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I've only had a Mini for about three years and the Mini behavior is the same. It can always display less that its host but never more. The channel up/down has always operated the same way also. It's the main reason I have two Roamio units so my sister and her husband can have their own guides and channels when they visit.


Yeah, I don't doubt that this is long-standing behavior. I just can't fathom that it is the intended, preferred behavior.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, I don't doubt that this is long-standing behavior. I just can't fathom that it is the intended, preferred behavior.


Since the Mini doesn't have its own channel list, I would not expect it to be fixed anytime soon.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Since the Mini doesn't have its own channel list, I would not expect it to be fixed anytime soon.


I don't really see it as an issue of each Mini having its own unique "My Channels" and "Favorites" channel lists, with a unique subset of channels distinct from that of the host DVR; the Mini software simply appears to be unable to independently present the channel lists as configured on the host DVR.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... The current, initial release (21.7.2.RC7) of the *Hydra/gen4 UI does NOT have this issue*. The Mini Grid Guide channel list selection is unaffected by the channel list selected on the host DVR.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> FYI... The current, initial release (21.7.2.RC7) of the *Hydra/gen4 UI does NOT have this issue*. The Mini Grid Guide channel list selection is unaffected by the channel list selected on the host DVR.


Yea! Better late than never. Any idea when the masses will see this update?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

solutionsetc said:


> Yea! Better late than never. Any idea when the masses will see this update?


Today, if you're *brave enough* to commit all your boxes to the new Hydra/gen4 UI on Day One. See the various threads on the subject for more details.

Just know that reverting a DVR to the current gen3 UI requires a C&DE factory reset, nuking all recordings.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Today, if you're *brave enough* to commit all your boxes to the new Hydra/gen4 UI on Day One. See the various threads on the subject for more details.
> Just know that reverting a DVR to the current gen3 UI requires a CD&E factory reset, nuking all recordings.


I'm still waiting. There sure is a lot of activity today!

I would call it a C&DE, which I did to a Roamio yesterday. That Roamio, which I would use for the update, still isn't 100%, so I don't want to complicate things.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> Today, if you're *brave enough* to commit all your boxes to the new Hydra/gen4 UI on Day One. See the various threads on the subject for more details.
> 
> Just know that reverting a DVR to the current gen3 UI requires a CD&E factory reset, nuking all recordings.


Thanks. Everything updated and working well. Mini is a little sluggish but runs fine on the Bolt. Bookmarks don't seem to work, but so far seems a worthy update.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I would call it a *C&DE*


Heh, thanks for pointing out the straying ampersand.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... Whether intentional or not, and for better or worse, you can now also *customize your 'Favorites' channel list from a Mini*, with immediate effect on the host DVR (and, I suspect, other connected Minis).

To do so, highlight a station within the station ID column in the Grid Guide, and then use the Thumbs Up or Thumbs Down buttons on the remote to add or remove the channel from your 'Favorites' channel list. The Grid Guide will (imo) unnecessarily flash and reset the listing with the focused channel now at the top of the listing, but you should see a "Thumbs Up" icon either added or removed from the channel's description in the top panel of the display. The Thumbs Up icon indicates the channel is included in the Favorites list.

I haven't yet found whether you can similarly edit the 'Channel List' (fka 'My Channels') channel list from the Mini.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> I haven't yet found whether you can similarly edit the 'Channel List' (fka 'My Channels') channel list from the Mini.


So far I have only found...

Info-left-left-select-remove from channels


----------



## morsborn (Jan 21, 2009)

Has this really still not been fixed? I need to buy a new DVR from my wife and was considering upgrading to a 3T Bolt in the living room on MY TV and a mini in the bedroom on HER TV, but if we can’t have individual “my channel“ listings, then that’s a dealbreaker.

Might also be worth considering adding the facility for a separate DVR library, but I am betting that this “glitch” is unfortunately a feature, and not a bug. My guess is TIVO realizes that some of us that are inconvenienced by this will eventually give in and by 2 or more Bolts at MUCH greater expense than a mini. We’re talking about the difference between $1,050 for the 2nd Bolt with lifetime plan and $179 for Mini Vox. 

As this would mean a fairly significant reduction in TIVO profits, I can (unhappily) understand why this feature has not been upgraded in the 2+ years that it’s been documented to Customer Support (and presumably to Engineering).


----------



## oryan_dunn (Dec 2, 2016)

This particular bug isn't to even have different favorites lists on the host/mini(s), but to allow the host to select the favorites list and the mini to select all channels or my channels. As of now, if the host selects favorites, the mini only shows favorites regardless of which list type is selected.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

morsborn said:


> Has this really still not been fixed?


It is fixed in Hydra.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

solutionsetc said:


> It is fixed in Hydra.


Same for Apps.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Same for Apps.


What does this mean, that each box can have a distinct set of "Favorite" apps, rather than the list being the same between a host DVR and all connected Minis?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> What does this mean, that each box can have a distinct set of "Favorite" apps, rather than the list being the same between a host DVR and all connected Minis?


Correct. A Mini "owns" it apps now. The host might be feeling neglected with Hydra.

I'm still trying to get Hydra back on my Roamio after changing the hard drive. I have done a C&DE, but no app (which I saw posted isn't working).


----------

